# A detail to a xtremly rare car in Spain... Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 V-Spec



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Buenas tardes from Spain... I detail this car for my friend back in February... but I forgive the pics... last week I clean my PC and found ti :lol:

The car as you see is a Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 Spec I, not II as the decal says... is full modified with more than 600hp and a very good setup for daily use as my friend do right now...

The car is a JP import and was buy in UK last december...

In Spain there are only 4 GT-R... 2 stock and 1 modified for Time Attack... this is the only one street legal, has spanish plates.

I was it three months before this pic:



























They are black... but more glossy than you see:



























Uf... lot of petrol:






















































Interior with daily use:




































La central termica:




































For this time... first my bro start with the interior:









And I detail the engine... all clean, all metal polish and sealed, also done with carbon parts:




































Using the Karcher for the mats:


















I take off the sealant... engine finished! 



























All leather cleaned and conditioned:









Finally start with the exterior: 













































I start with the rims... in the following order...:



































































































Rim finished:









The rear... first trated:


















It goes out without brush!



























Well, a snow bath:


















Cleaning the details:



























Rinsed:



























Washed using 2BM:









Full dry:









I protect the engine for not the water come in it: 









I dont polish the car... only clay and wax... applying by hand:


















My bro seal and apply the Hot Shine to the tires: 


















Well... finished car!


















It was night... so why not a pic sesion? 































































In the morning, some more photos!





















































































































Titanium exhaust... all polished:































































All interior finished:































































I love this engine:


























































































Last pic:









I hope you like my work... soon I have to make a full detail to it because off in Spain people dont have any respect to the car... and they touch the car for taking pics... and sit in the bonnet... yes, like you read...

Well... we cant do anything 

Un saludo!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice car.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice...very very nice!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work!!

Love R34's in this colour!!


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Love it!
And having the only one street legal in Spain should make the owner proud of it 
I know I would be


----------



## Alex C (Mar 2, 2008)

Great result considering no machine polishing. 

And of course the car..:argie: But then I'm a bit biased!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely! One of my favourite cars, and in the right colour!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice work:thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Very very nice, Bayside looking stunning there as it should be!

I should really get round to posting the V-Spec II I done earlier in the year, the CF on it is very special.

Great work


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

-tom- said:


> simply stunning work :argie:





Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice car.


Thanks to both!



Craig_B said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> Love R34's in this colour!!


Thanks, I love too, its the pefect colour!



BDJ said:


> Love it!
> And having the only one street legal in Spain should make the owner proud of it
> I know I would be


Yes, is the only one... the owner is a great dude... right know he is modifing a Honda Civic Vti for drag racing... and is finishing a lightly modified Mazda Rx7 TwinTurbo...

He loves japanese cars :lol:



Alex C said:


> Great result considering no machine polishing.
> 
> And of course the car..:argie: But then I'm a bit biased!


Thanks!

Soon will be polished... people... well... i dont want to talk...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work fella, beautiful wet finish :thumb:


apols if I missed it, what wax did you treat her to ?


----------



## fatty (Aug 23, 2010)

nice finish!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Nice work fella, beautiful wet finish :thumb:
> 
> apols if I missed it, what wax did you treat her to ?


Thanks!

Sorry, i forgive post the products I used:

Products used:
*Exterior:*
-Pre-Wash: Snow Foam + CG Maxi Suds II
-Wash: ValetPRO Wash & Protect
-Dry: Meguiars Water Magnet + Waffle Weave
-Rubber: APC
-Rims - Wheels: Valet-PRO Bilberry - APC
-Wax: Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
-Riml sealant: Poorboys Wheel Sealant
-Tyre dressing: Meguiars Hot Shine
-Plastic and rubber dressing: Meguiars Ultimate Protectant
-Chrome: AutoSol 
-Glass: Meguiars Glass Cleaner

*Interior:*
Leather Clean: Leather Magic cleaner
Condition Leather Magic conditioner
Plastic clean: APC
Plastic dressing: Meguiars Quik Detailer Interior
Mat: APC

*Engine:*
Clean: APC + Meguiars SuperDegreaser
Metal Polish: Autosol
Seal: CG JetSeal 109
Plastics: Meguiars Ultimate Protectant


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good choice of products my friend! 

Something very different.

El coche tiene un aspecto fantástico.


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Great work chap. Very nice :thumb:
What did you apply to the car before snow foam?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks very special indeed. :argie:


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

love it great job


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats such a nice car,top job aswell :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job dude, the car looks great :thumb:

Thats a lot of blank up the rear of it...flames?:devil:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That, for me, is the best car, in the best colour!!.

Amazing


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

gally said:


> Good choice of products my friend!
> 
> Something very different.
> 
> El coche tiene un aspecto fantástico.


Thanks a lot! Muchas gracias 



SWF7Y said:


> Great work chap. Very nice :thumb:
> What did you apply to the car before snow foam?


A think is a citrus based degreaser ::s :s



MatrixGuy said:


> That looks very special indeed. :argie:





vtr kid said:


> love it great job





mk2jon said:


> Thats such a nice car,top job aswell :thumb:


Thanks!



scratcher said:


> Great job dude, the car looks great :thumb:
> 
> Thats a lot of blank up the rear of it...flames?:devil:


Many flames... and also makes some wheel spin at 120mph with very wet highway ... its crazy!



Eddy said:


> That, for me, is the best car, in the best colour!!.
> 
> Amazing


I think the same!

Soon I have to detail for some friends of my friend a Skyline R32 GTR, a R33 GTR and a R34 GTT... I look for an R35 GTR xD xD



magpieV6 said:


> lovely


Thanks!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

nice car and lovely work.. such a shame the leather is wearing on it.. but if its in spain with the heat theres near no avoiding it


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice! look forward to your write up when you get it back to polish it.


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous car! Great Detail too! The blue looks so good on that car!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

SeanyBean said:


> nice car and lovely work.. such a shame the leather is wearing on it.. but if its in spain with the heat theres near no avoiding it


The leather is going to be refurbished... soon, when mi friend has his Rx7 ready to use.



Deeg said:


> very nice! look forward to your write up when you get it back to polish it.


Same as the leather, when my friend has other car ready, the R34 will be full detailed 



Rob_C2 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous car! Great Detail too! The blue looks so good on that car!


Thanks!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Excellent job there mate

From what I can see on that car, its an amazing spec!

V-cam, Nismo plenum, full hard pipes, massive rad, stoptech brakes etc etc.

Bet that Ti exhaust sounds amazing too! :argie:


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

what is the product that is used before the snow foam, can anyone give me a link to something that would do a similar job? Cheers!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very nice work


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely car and there's not to many cars running with v cam .Great work on the finish and by hand :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

For me that is one of the best cars ever made. Its one to own or atleast drive before I die. Good work and a quality write up :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Job :thumb:

They are one of my lottery cars although it would have to be in the lovely midnight purple


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

^ pure pornography.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

NIce motor!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

dean j said:


> Excellent job there mate
> 
> From what I can see on that car, its an amazing spec!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The exhaust is a Mine's one, Titaniun as you say 

The car is modified with lot of head, was buildt by Abbey Motorsport.



isctony said:


> what is the product that is used before the snow foam, can anyone give me a link to something that would do a similar job? Cheers!


Sorry but I dont know, I think is a citrus based degreaser.



james_death said:


> Very very nice work


Thanks!



iano C said:


> Lovely car and there's not to many cars running with v cam .Great work on the finish and by hand :thumb:


My friend says that no more than 10 cars runs with V-CAM... i dont know.



SubtleAggressiv said:


> For me that is one of the best cars ever made. Its one to own or atleast drive before I die. Good work and a quality write up :thumb:


I thinks like you, is a fantastic car!



Sharpy said:


> Nice Job :thumb:
> 
> They are one of my lottery cars although it would have to be in the lovely midnight purple


Thanks!

For me, midnight purple is for the R33 GT-R...



SubtleAggressiv said:


> ^ pure pornography.





Jai said:


> NIce motor!


Thanks!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks mint lads! good work


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work lads the car looks fantastic!!!:thumb:

Great car!:driver:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work mate





ryanuk said:


> looks mint lads! good work





scooby73 said:


> Nice work lads the car looks fantastic!!!:thumb:
> 
> Great car!:driver:


Thanks to all!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

that RB26DETT is simple... :argie:

I hope the leather will feel better real soon


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice car and great work


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!!!! i want one real nice work fella:thumb::thumb:


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

tim said:


> very very nice, bayside looking stunning there as it should be!
> 
> I should really get round to posting the v-spec ii i done earlier in the year, the cf on it is very special.
> 
> Great work


please do!!!


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Very very nice car!!! - and a great detail indeed.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG what a car. stunning


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

What a job , awesome


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

AcN said:


> that RB26DETT is simple... :argie:
> 
> I hope the leather will feel better real soon





abdulumar said:


> Nice car and great work





littlejack said:


> WOW!!!!! i want one real nice work fella:thumb::thumb:





will-i-a-m said:


> Very very nice car!!! - and a great detail indeed.





Ashtra said:


> OMG what a car. stunning





illeagalhunter said:


> What a job , awesome


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SHAKEY FINCH (Dec 15, 2009)

It's good to see that Pedro is looking after my old car...Looking at these photos makes me regret selling it!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

SHAKEY FINCH said:


> It's good to see that Pedro is looking after my old car...Looking at these photos makes me regret selling it!


Yeah mate, Pedro take seriously care with the car :thumb:


----------

